

Ask HN: Wordpress Plugin Ordering - imdaily

Hey everyone,
Quick (and I&#x27;m sure easy) question, but I couldn&#x27;t find an answer that worked for me on Google. In the posts of my Wordpress site, I use two plugins that show up at the bottom of my article. The current order they show up in is backwards. I&#x27;d like the plugin that currently shows up on top to be switched with the one showing up on the bottom. Does anyone know a way to switch the order of these plugins?<p>Thank you,
Wes
======
pknight
try [http://wordpress.stackexchange.com/](http://wordpress.stackexchange.com/)
You'll need to specify what the two plugins are that you are using. Most
likely it will involve removing and re-adding a filter hook (typically
'the_content' filter hook) and setting it with a different priority to account
for the order.

------
johnny22
this is more of a stackoverflow question.

~~~
imdaily
Agreed, but I know there's a bunch of savvy people here as well who use
WordPress. Doesn't hurt to ask - I'll try asking there as well.

